# Looking for tegu playdate in MSP



## _village_ (Dec 12, 2013)

My black and white 'gu Roger is almost 2 years old and he's never met another tegu. He's well-socialized with humans and is a sweetie. He's never been sick and has never tried to bite anyone. His default mode is flight, not fight, so I have no concerns introducing him to another tegu. 

We live in the Minneapolis-St. Paul area in Minnesota and would love together with another tegu. Let me know if you are interested!


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 13, 2013)

Tegus are not dogs where you can have a play-date. Your only asking for trouble by this. No quarentine measures or the fact that tegus need to be introduced properly to prevent fights and stress. Is Roger the colombian in your default photo? Colombians aren't as tolerant to other tegus as argentines and will often act aggressively towards another. Not a good idea IMO


----------

